# W8 sedan, how many 6MT made for the US in 2003?



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

How many 6-speed manuals were available for the US in 2003?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 sedan, how many 6MT made for the US in 2003? (alvint_vw)*

421 for 2003 & 2004. I believe only about 95 of them are wagons.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 sedan, how many 6MT made for the US in 2003? (VWGUY4EVER)*









Thanks.. I heard not many were made; niche car for sure. Considering the original cost of $38k+ I know the demand was very low. We've had one for sale for 3-months.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 sedan, how many 6MT made for the US in 2003? (alvint_vw)*

Wish you were on this side of the country..

_Quote, originally posted by *alvint_vw* »_








Thanks.. I heard not many were made; niche car for sure. Considering the original cost of $38k+ I know the demand was very low. We've had one for sale for 3-months.
-AJ


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 sedan, how many 6MT made for the US in 2003? (AJB)*

If you're willing to email me the vehicle history (CarFax,service history and VMI) and what you're willing to do on the price, maybe we can talk. I had a 2003 6 speed in that same Pacific Blue with gray interior and miss it very much. I may just fly out to Cali and drive it home.. 




_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 1:41 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: W8 sedan, how many 6MT made for the US in 2003? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_If you're willing to email me the vehicle history (CarFax,service history and VMI) and what you're willing to do on the price, maybe we can talk. I had a 2003 6 speed in that same Pacific Blue with gray interior and miss it very much. I may just fly out to Cali and drive it home.. 
_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 1:41 AM 6-10-2007_

IM sent!


----------

